

A Walkability Score For Any Address - nikhilpandit
http://www.walkscore.com/

======
enobrev
This might be well served by adding yelp or other business review sources to
the calculation.

For instance, my neighborhood shows a fantastic score (99 - Walker’s
Paradise), but most of the locations listed are subpar at best. The score
seems to be primarily based on access to transportation and walking distance
of local establishments regardless of how much anyone would actually WANT to
walk to any of them.

Mind you, I love my neighborhood Because of the fantastic access to the rest
of the city, without being a social center. I'm just stating that very fact
isn't reflected well

~~~
ddw
You can set priorities with the excellent walkshed.org.

~~~
bps4484
just saw this post after I posted, sound like exactly what I was suggesting,
will check it out.

------
garyrichardson
Doesn't work for me.. I live at a University in a building development
designed for reduced car usage and I get 43. My parent's place in the worst
kind of suburbia hell gets 53.

